# Finishing question



## Mikey (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi; new member here with a question regarding finishing a knife, particularly at the blade/bolster junction. Regardless of finish (mirror/satin/brushed) how do you guys, if you solder your bolsters or guards, how do you remove excess solder while not messing up the blade finish? Or if it is unavoidable, how do you restore the finish to match the rest of the blade? Thanks for any advice, Mike


----------

